# Vertical 45 degree miter jig



## David Van Asperen (May 17, 2015)

I am getting some things together for some box making in the near future ( I hope). I really have a tough time with the mitered corner and have been contemplating making a jig that I can use on table saw. It would be a 45 degree vertical sled using both miter slots and my saw blade set at 90 degrees. By placing a side and an end that have been cut to final length in the jig one on the right side the other on the left I should end up with a joint that ends up being 90 degrees even if my blade is off a little .
Has anyone made one of these ? Would you be willing to share your experience ?
What are your thoughts on this as of now unmade jig?
Dave


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

I suggest you make a table saw sled, but designed for 45 degree cuts only, (you have to tilt your blade to 45 to use it. If you take care in dialing it into square when you make it, It's the cats meow... use the fence to set the lengths so they are exactly the same...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2015)

I have to agree with Barry, I use a sled and set my blade to 45 degrees. I invested in one of the Wixley angle gauges. Set on the saw table and zero it, such to blade and set to 45. I've gotten tight joints every time.


----------



## CodyC (May 27, 2015)

I second the method of using a sled with a 45 degree kerf and a Wixey gauge to set the blade angle.


----------

